# Kernels for JB



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey ya'll does anyone know if there any stable kernels released for JB yet by chance? I was using the anykernel (I think that was name of it) by Koush(???) when I was running ICS.. Just was curious if there's anything for JB. Thanks in advance.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, we don't have the source for the official JB kernel yet since Asus has not released it... the kernels with EOS3 & CM10 work fine with JB for now! You were probably using Motley's AnyKernel boot image...

AnyKernel is a method created by Koush to install a kernel without changing the init & ramdisk... which kinda makes it ROM independent (for a particular version of Android though)


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah, forgot about the source being released. Thanks bro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

